# Drying of nail polish



## nailenvyuser (Oct 13, 2014)

I, when painting my nails, blow them dry.

What methods of quick drying do you use?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Oct 24, 2014)

I use that insta dry in a can stuff. It's by a company called Beauty Secrets. Staring at it on my desk right now. LOL.

It's fairly good. Does it's job. It's a little cold though when it hits a finger.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've tried the quick-dry drops, but don't find them super satisfying with respect to speed of drying. I don't use the blow dryer. Best for me is a fast-dry top coat, like Poshe, Nubar Diamond, or Cult Nails Wicked Fast. It gives the mani some initial touch security, and helps to give a good hardness a lot faster than any other approaches I've tried. I haven't tried the spray in a can, though.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Oct 30, 2014)

nailenvyuser said:


> I, when painting my nails, blow them dry.
> 
> What methods of quick drying do you use?


Hi,

After applying nail polish, keep your hands in water, it will make dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 30, 2014)

Sally Hanson Quick Dry in Clear as my topcoat


----------



## hipsterhippo (Oct 30, 2014)

That PAM trick you see floating around youtube/pinterest actually works, but it's not my favorite thing in the world because it only tends to dry the top layer and still means I can screw it up by doing my usual day to day things. I usually use a fast dry topcoat like Seche Vite or NYC's fast dry topcoat (works about the same, is cheaper and doesn't contain toluene) and block out a chunk of time each week to relax and do my nails.


----------



## ssunnysideup (Oct 31, 2014)

I've tried lots of different things to get my polish dry. I was really disappointed by those fast dry drops. It didn't really work out for me as well as this fast drying spray (don't know what the right term for it it) didn't really work and I had to sneeze a lot. I currently use Seche Vite dry fast top coat and I'm really happy with it. It dies quiet quickly and also has a nice shine. So I would definately recommend it. But I also use a rather cheap alternative from catrice cosmetics. Also works very well.


----------



## Damarys (Nov 29, 2014)

I currently use Seche Vite and I'm satisfied with it.


----------

